# Scrooge, Cratchit & the gang



## Tmate (Nov 29, 2022)

Scrooge & his CNC plasma cut associates have awakened after a year's hibernation and are getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 30, 2022)

I didn't know Scrooge had wooden teeth.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 30, 2022)

You seem to have a lot of fun with your plasma cutter.

When I saw Scrooge and the gang I immediately thought, that must be the grumpy counterpart to Cool and the gang.


----------

